# Nutrena rabbit pellets or Jojo's Best rabbit pellets?



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been feeding Purina Fibre3 to my bunnies, with the occasional mix of Mazuri timothy pellets (when its on sale for $1/lbs at the feed store)....but when I went to the new CAL Ranch store in town they had Nutrena (alfalfa?) rabbit pellets and a brand called "Jojo's Best" rabbit pellets (timothy). The Jojo's was $5 for 4lbs and the Nutrena was $10 for 25lbs, so it seems like a good deal price-wise because the Fibre3 is expensive in 7lbs bags and my 3 bunnies don't need a 50lbs bag of it.

Has anyone heard of/used Jojo's Best? Is it any good, being a timothy pellet?...
http://www.jojosbest.com/store/p-20-rabbit-pellets.aspx

I can't find the nutrition label online, so here is a picture of it..









What about Nutrena?....
http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/products/more-species/rabbits/premium-rabbit-pellets/index.jsp

And again...I can't find any darn nutrition labels for it online!



I can understand dog/cat food labels quite well, but not the bunny food labels .


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 14, 2011)

IMO, neither
While the Jojos stuff is timothy based, the next 2 ingredients are corn. 
And the Nutrena you said was alfalfa based, so unless your bunnies are less then 6 months old, thats no good either. Like to see an ingredient list on that one.

Its actually the same as dog food labels, (however 90% of the dog foods out there are poor quality). Just different ingredients. And remember all the ingredients before the first oil source (ie the jojo's soybean oil) make up 75% of the food, so that would be 66% corn in that food!

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, thank you.

I honestly feed an alfalfa based pellet to my 5 year old, 2 year old, and 1 year old bunnies because I don't see a difference between feeding timothy or alfalfa. They each get 1/4th of a cup a day and are 4-6lbs each, on top of lots and lots of hay. If I could feed Oxbow, I would...but its $14-$15 per 5lbs bag around here and its just too expensive.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 15, 2011)

The higher protein that comes with feeding alfalfa to animals older then 6 months, including alfalfa based pellets, can do damage you can't visually see. Adult bunny kidneys cant continue to process that much protein (and other minerals like calcium) with out causing damage, it can affect other organs as well. Its safe for young bunnys because they need the extra protein and calcium to grow, but should not be fed to adults. 

There are tons of other pellet diets out there that aren't oxobw. I fee Martin which is about $16 for 5kg here, alot of people feed other brands they pick up at feed stores, still decent quality timothy based bunny food, for alot less. Look at foods such as Martin or Oxbow, look at their ingredients and what their % nutrition values are. Use them for comparison. Any other foods you find just pop us a link or photo on here of their ingredients and nutritional value and we can help you pick one thats right for your buns.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaytee has a decent timothy pellet. It's got comparable values to the Martin's (which I don't think is available in the US). I think it's $17 or $18 for the big bag (10 lb?).

Just a thought, but if it's cheaper to by the Fibre3in the 50lb bag, could you take what your bunnies will need of it, and donate the rest to a shelter or rescue?

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## David. (Nov 7, 2011)

A prominent breeder in Washington posted a review of a few different rabbit food brands... and there was a clear winner for pet rabbits. Check it out here: http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-feed.html


----------

